# I got hired a job at Spirit Halloween, what should I expect?



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I never worked for Spirit, but I did for a couple of the competitors. Expect to be mistreated by customers, told what to do by managers, have a sore back from the physicality, and be a bit depressed when you grab your check and realize how little you are being paid for all that you do Seriously, I hope that you get a good manager and coworkers, as that part makes all the difference and can lead to the atmosphere being much more fun


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

First job? Show up on time and do what the boss says. Be courteous to the customers even if you don't get treated the same. If you work the cash register, know how to count back the change.

Have fun!!!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

My first job was at Spencer Gifts, which is Spirits' parent company. Spencers does (or did back then) a Halloween wall of costumes, basic decorations, lighting, silly string, etc, that took up the front half of the store. I loved it. We got to dress up in costumes (to draw attention to the store... people would ask to take pictures with us when we went back and forth to the food court and when the store was slow). Creating the store displays really lets you see what the products can do and will give you a little free-reign on the creativity (my boss had never seen a corporate schematic that she couldn't do better). We got to help customers with their costume choices, suggest accessories to step up their outfits, etc. The only real pain was the mask wall. Some of them are difficult to get back on those halos, so people would throw them on the floor and then we'd have to pick them all up all evening to keep it organized. I used to wear a sexy devil costume on the weekends, complete with pitchfork. Just having the devil standing over their shoulder watching would make most of them hang it up. Not sure you could get away with it now, but I did occasionally give a guy a little poke with the pitchfork if they were making a mess (in the flirtiest way possible). They'd get a sheepish expression and hang it back up.
As a customer, my best advise is that 1.) if you are working the register, know how to use it. Nothing is more frustrating than having trouble at the checkout. 2.) If you don't know, ask someone that does. Better to give the right advice than to guess so that you aren't embarrassed about asking someone. 
Really, I think you'll have a great time. Show enthusiasm, ask people what their plans are for Halloween, and you'll easily be chatting them into the right purchases.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

I wroked for Spirit 2 years ago. Setting up was so much fun. Theft is a big problem so you may be put in one section and asked not to leave that area..not even to bring someone to another area. Opening costumes on the floor is also a HUGE no no...I didnt understand why at first but at the end of the season you wouldn't believe how many costumes were missing random accessories. All in all a pretty good experience but I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

A short seasonal job is perfect for a first time experience. Expect very rude customers when you work retail, but remember to smile and try to make the customer feel satisfied when they walk out the door. Being early to work is being on time. As long as you do what the boss asks you to do and you try to make the customers shopping experience pleasant (even if they aren't) then you will do fine. Good luck on your first job


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> I never worked for Spirit, but I did for a couple of the competitors. Expect to be mistreated by customers, told what to do by managers, have a sore back from the physicality, and be a bit depressed when you grab your check and realize how little you are being paid for all that you do Seriously, I hope that you get a good manager and coworkers, as that part makes all the difference and can lead to the atmosphere being much more fun


Garthgoyle hit it right on the head!     hahaha. In all seriousness, if you've got a love or passion for Halloween, at the end of the day you are going to love it. My first job was Party City during Halloween. I ended up working another 7 years as a manager with the company
Halloween is like the Christmas at other retailers for PC. It's exhausting, Lon hours, but being surrounded in a fun atmosphere helps. Sometimes customers are going to come in upset. Usually they're having a bad day already or feel entitled. As a retail manager of 10 years I have found the best trick is to kill them with kindness. Doing so tends to make them feel silly for getting huffy and puffy over something so petty that they tend to back down. Enjoy!!


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

I worked for Spirit last season, started off as an Assistant Manager, and finished as a Store Manager. It was a truly insane experience. My store was poorly run... like, I can't even describe to you how bad it was. But I feel like if I had a more capable team, it would have been an awesome experience. My general manager did not take the time she needed to with our store (like not even getting the proper permits for our location, which our store got shut down and WE had to go get the permits) and I had a staff that did not show up for shifts, or do their work. BUT I did travel to other stores that were run better and it was a much better experience. I will say it is A LOT of work! Especially starting off in the beginning of the season where you are setting up your store. Tons of stocking, and organizing. But its fun, we all just played music and worked in our designated sections.

Once the season started, you can expect customers to argue with you about certain Spirit rules and return policies. But in the end, you just have to keep reminding them and yourself that you dont make the rules, and it is company policy. And explain a big mess! lol. Customers will make a mess, open packages theyre not supposed to open, and put things where they dont belong. But don't sweat it, it will be a fun time! Just listen to your manager, and don't make their job harder than it already is (because I learned the hard way how hard that job really is, especially with seasonal employees)


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to retail hell!
I worked for Halloween City (owned by Party City) a few years ago as second job. You get paid nothing to get treated like garbage by a good chunk of the customers. Unfortunately where I live we happen to get all of the worst kinds of customers from entitled new money types to straight up crackheads... Thankfully, the management team was awesome and we made the best of it. I hope you get a good team, because that does make all the difference in the world.
Grow a thick skin, make sure you know the store policies inside and out, and try to have some fun!


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, not firsthand but I can offer some input. My best friend is a Spirit Halloween store manager yearly, be prepared to pick up and clean constantly. She always says that the kids go haywire in there playing with costumes unsupervised, and it's basically being on clean-up all day. Also adults will be trying to open up costumes to try on when there are specific "try on" costumes. I visit her here a few times during the season. She works this in addition to her 9-5 job, as she just appreciate the team that staff the store (most tend to return yearly) and she likes being around the halloween vibe there. For me, I don't have the patience for this. 

I do recall some epic issues she had with the store registers/electronics going out and not receiving input from the Spirit higher ups on it. She describes it as a job of doing it all yourself if you are higher staff and if a team member decides not to come in one day, she was expected to cover the shift, etc. She also began doing this working at Party City in 2010 I believe.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Funny thing; I just got hired at my local Spirit and expect it to be a somewhat "good" experience since I love Halloween so much.
But I'm not expecting it to be easy, mind you - having several years experience in retail at target (working in the Halloween department) reminds me that all customers are not well-behaved and will make a mess and others are very nice - but that's to be expected, I guess.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

One thing to consider is that Spirit stores are open on Halloween until 8 p.m. and you may be expected to work, so if you want Halloween night off be sure to request it early and have something firmed up by the manager. The son of a friend of mine worked at one a few years back and he was told he had to work Halloween night, in spite of his pleas to get the evening off. He was also told if he didn't show up they wouldn't pay him for the days worked in that pay period. He ended up quitting and lost the money rather than miss out on Halloween. He did get a decent employee discount during the time he was there however.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you get a store discount? That would be cool business mang. 

Expect to me mistreated by customer and your managers. Remember to try and have fun. It's still important to do a good job even though its seasonal, because afterwards ask for a professional reference. 

My wife actually worked for Spirit. She told me she pretty much just goofed off the whole time trying on costumes and such. ROFL

Best of luck to you!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

don't be chatting it up with co-workers when there is work to do. When you meet your manager - a firm handshake and smile exudes confidence. Sometimes, if your are a hard worker - you will get more hrs to work (more $$) than your peers who goof off. Good luck and give ideas to the customers about their haunt and how to set up.


----------

